# How long can veiled chams go without food???



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

Hello,

I was just wondering how long a healthy adult veiled chameleon can go without food and water???


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Not long. They should be fed daily or every two days at a push and should be sprayed once in morning and once at night.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

teeny is right and they should be fed daily but in some cases they do go off thier food food a while (3-4 weeks) when breeding, layings eggs and various different reasons


----------

